# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  OC uptime

## xsx

I don't know what's wrong with this website but most of the time i cant access it... got the message that the website takes too long to respond. I got a "timeout" for a while then a few days ago worked again .. now it's down for me as well. Having to use a proxy just to access the website is kinda weird.

----------


## JD

Strange, the servers are doing fine. Where are you trying to connect to the site from? (IP ban?)

----------


## Thaadevil

IP-BANNED LOLOLOLOL tried using a different browser? OC is up 24/7

----------


## Watcher

*I got same thing going. I can access it sometimes at my work but most of times i have to remote control my computer from home to watch ownedcore.*

----------


## Ket

Interesting, please report any more information on this.

----------


## Watcher

*I got at work google chrome,fire fox and internet explorer and it does not work on all 3 browsers. Cleared them of cache and cookies etc still no connection. It says too long to respond or in chrome it says can't get connection to ownedcore. I am the owner where i work and all firewalls are out etc. It just works sometimes from there for a few days then i can't connect again. The ip you are seeing now is from my home computer that i remote control.

Edit: I am going to bring my laptop to work tomorrow and connect from the net i am using see if it's ip based or something.*

----------


## jh16

Most of the time when I notice I can't connect is when Blizzard throws out a new client.

Possibly too many requests at the same time for the server/bandwidth?

I usually come back after 30 minutes or so and it works.

----------


## xsx

I dont think it's about the cookies cos i have a few other PC's in the house that have the same ip that i never logged in from them and those as well cant access the site so i guess it's a IP issue. I had access to OC a few days ago now it doesn't work anymore. Q.Q

----------


## Ket

We are making a couple changes/fixes. let me know if this continues.

----------


## xsx

Still getting The server at ownedcore.com is taking too long to respond.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

i am getting connection timed out sometimes. and also it seems to take longer than b4 to load the page

----------


## Nyarly

I get that sometimes too.
One minute it works, the other it stops working, and only ownedcore. I remember asking strangletusk if ownedcore was down two weeks ago and he had the same issue. I went to : Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up? and it confirmed this website was down.

----------


## KuRIoS

OwnedCore is never Down, we just relax to regain mana..

----------


## Watcher

*Brought my laptop to work and seems the issue stays the same. Everything is timed out when connecting to ownedcore from my network.*

----------


## Dante

I also get this sometimes, I just thought it was my crappy internet

----------


## Ket

Please let me know if this is continuing today.

----------


## Watcher

*Issue stays the same still can't connect. I am now on a vpn connection to see ownedcore*

----------


## xsx

Yeah same here... still cant connect with my real IP

----------


## KuRIoS

send me your ip's from where you cant logon..

----------


## booniboy1

it wasnt working for around a week i was using proxies to log on

----------


## xsx

Yeah still doesn't work for me

----------


## Basium

Same here, i need to use vpn/proxy to open website.

----------


## KuRIoS

writing "same here" doesnt really bring anything constructive, we are aware of the issue and working on it.

----------


## xsx

Any updates on this situation?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Any updates on this situation?


no :/

----------


## Ket

Any difference now?

----------


## Ket

Also, please PM me your traceroute report of you are still experiencing this.

----------


## xsx

I still get "The server at ownedcore.com is taking too long to respond." with my real IP

----------


## Ket

Made another changed, please let me know if fixed.

----------


## Terrakz

No clue  :Big Grin:

----------


## Basium

fixed for me :Big Grin:  thx!

----------


## Watcher

*It's fixed now at least for me. Thanx m8*

----------


## xsx

Same for me ;]

----------


## Dante

good job mods  :Smile:

----------


## DiamondStarFall

seems to be fixed! thanks! =)

----------

